# Cracking up!



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

You may already have seen my other thread about the thin fish tank or new levelling device,

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-83920-.html

but whilst I was at the repair man he pointed out lots of stress fractures in the bumpers of my van. Anyone else had similar problems? I did not notice the symmetry at first until someone at work pointed it out. These do not appear to be random areas. Repair man is going to show this to warranty people also.

This has got to be the best £42K I have ever spent NOT, water logged engine, reverse judder, failed gear box, two new vehicle batteries, new key, two failed battery chargers, three failed lights, two heki winders faulty, retractable step stopped retracting, air con leaking (needs filled again for second time), reversing monitor failed repalced but now swiching off/on whilst reversing, water filled windows and now the outside of the van is falling apart.

This was a decison based on a 10+ year lifespan and only 2 years in progress. I was once told Autotrail were one of the top British manufacturers for quality and reliability


----------



## pomme1 (May 19, 2005)

My Cheyenne has a few stress cracks, but nothing like yours. In fact, I hadn't noticed them until the dealer pointed them out. What surprises me about yours is the random pattern. Such cracks normally arise from stress risers and usually start near a corner or a change in profile, it is unusual to find them in the middle of a panel like some of yours. If I were a suspicious person, I might even suspect that the panel may have had a knock before you took delivery.
You may have noticed that A/T have now switched from GRP to ABS for the skirts on their newer vans. The one good thing is that I have had no quibble from the dealer about putting mine right.


----------



## lufc (Jun 24, 2007)

I can tell you that it has never been bumped and when we first got the van I checked all around and the only issue were cracks where the white part joins to the grey part of the gas locker, there is no support at all in this area so when yoy close the locker the grey part flexes a great deal. The dealer said he would fix it. he did, but I only noticed a few months later that all he did was paint over the cracks.


----------

